
How to Write a Great Response to a Cease and Desist Letter - llambda
http://abovethelaw.com/2013/06/how-to-write-a-great-response-to-a-cease-and-desist-letter/
======
e3pi
Please herewith be guided thereto accordingly,

Very truly yours,

Richard D. Trenk, Township Attorney

